# Picked up a D3 S8!



## 10 Bulls (Sep 4, 2012)

Wanted to introduce myself and post a few pics of my 2007 S8. Recently dropped it with lowering links and fitted a set of Rotiform 20x10 et35 SNAs all around on 275/30 Nitto Invo. 

I've owned 2 other Audi's in the past including an 01 S4 sedan, 03 S4 avant but it's been awhile and happy to be back in the Audi family. 

The D3 S8 is one of those cars I always wanted but was out of the price range. V10 is a beast. It's fully loaded with every option including B&O. Phantom Black with Black/Silver leather.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Not gonna lie.. the wheels are a little too SRT8 for me.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Welcome back and all I can see is that is one beautiful car that you have there. It makes me want to sell both of my vehicles and go back to one luxury car. Is it certified, or was it by a private seller if I am not being too nosey?


----------



## 4rgsncps (Oct 1, 2012)

*'07 S8 just picked up!*

Congrats! Beautiful car and definitely a dream come true. I have ben toying with the idea of an A8L or S8. Wife and kids being in it is the discussion. S8 no visitors please!


----------



## 10 Bulls (Sep 4, 2012)

coppertone said:


> Welcome back and all I can see is that is one beautiful car that you have there. It makes me want to sell both of my vehicles and go back to one luxury car. Is it certified, or was it by a private seller if I am not being too nosey?


 thanks! it's certified from an Audi dealer.


----------



## 10 Bulls (Sep 4, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful car!! Btw are those nitto invo tires?


----------



## 10 Bulls (Sep 4, 2012)

yes, Nitto Invo 275/30 ZR20. they are for sale if anyone is interested (less than 1K miles on them)... PM me for price.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sizzla (Nov 10, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Incaico (Dec 23, 2012)

How about some straight shots from front and rear.. Want to see how the wheels/tire combo fills in and looks  

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (Nov 22, 2001)

Beautiful Audi. Love the wheels. Although my wants keep changing, a used S8 is definitely on my list of possible next vehicles. Have you encountered any issues?


----------



## mrtom (May 15, 2013)

*2007 s8*

as a recent owner of a 2007 S8 ( ksut traded it in) I can report I never had any mechanical issues for the 75k Miles it had. One or two minor electronic issues, but the car was a dream to drive.

Only problem with owning one, is that there is no going back. A8 feels like a shoebox, and the a/s 6 feels like an a4 now.

Congrats on the great car and you will love it. ( ps i had a remote radar detector in mine and that was a great investment)

cheers
tom


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that wheel choice:beer:

The rear links could use a slight turn. Drop the rear ever so slightly:thumbup:


----------

